# Back and joint stiffness on Proviron



## Johnmatrixcommando (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello Gentlemen.


A little bit of a background. I’m 42, been lifting consistently for the last 4 years. In my early 20s I had a fair bit of experience with the gear 20 years ago, test, orals etc. I’m now working in the health industry and I don’t want to get too aggressive so I’m staying away from test. This is the first cycle I have done in 20 years. Tbol and Stanazol.

80kg
17 arms
24 quads
16 calves
28.5 waist
About 8% bf
Eat very clean, no sugar or junk food.

Currently I am at the tail end the Tbol and Stanazol cycle. I have made some very impressive clean gains with no water retention, and become pretty aesthetic, people are really noticing. I’m very happy with the results. Side effects have been virtually nil. I have started to take Proviron for the last week of the cycle and plan to keep taking 50mg into my pct with Nolvadex due to good feedback that it works well for the next 28 days. In the last week I have developed a stiff back and can feel slight stiffness in my left delt. Could this be the proviron due to it’s semi AI properties?. I did not experience this on the Tbol and Stan.

Cheers


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Proviron raises libido so your erection is pulling your back out of alignment and causing the stiffness. Your willy must also sway a bit to the left causing left delt pain


----------



## Johnmatrixcommando (Dec 1, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Proviron raises libido so your erection is pulling your back out of alignment and causing the stiffness. Your willy must also sway a bit to the left causing left delt pain



I tell you what, I wish my dick was that big haha.


----------

